# Blue moon?



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

How many of ya'll have this Micro around you? I'm sipping on a Full moon there winter selection its so refreshing and sweet.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Thetpi825 said:


> How many of ya'll have this Micro around you? I'm sipping on a Full moon there winter selection its so refreshing and sweet.


It is stocked at a local grocery store here. Haven't tried it yet. I picked up some Carolina Blonde a couple weeks ago....and that's what I'm enjoying right now.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Blue Moon really isn't a Micro it's made by Coors and I'm pretty sure it's available all over, the original Blue moon isn't a bad version of a Wit. I've never had the Winter Brew


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Great beer. Its made by Coors


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

The regular Blue Moon is awesome. I didn't like the Winter Ale.


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Blue Moon really isn't a Micro it's made by Coors and I'm pretty sure it's available all over, the original Blue moon isn't a bad version of a Wit. I've never had the Winter Brew


Dang never knew that thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I enjoy this a lot.


----------



## capdaddy222 (Apr 4, 2008)

well miller bought coors so really its now owned by a south african investment company. 
unless you are buying a local brew, our your hard earned dollar just flows out to foreign owned conglomerates (bud - belgum, Miller - south africa)

or you can brew your own!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Good beer. Try it with a this slice of orange :tu


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> Good beer. Try it with a this slice of orange :tu


Yup!

I've found roughing it up with a fork is better then plopping it in.

Take the slice stab a tiny bit then almost scramble it a bit then drop it.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Try the harvest moon. It is their fall beer and it is really good.


----------



## SledZeppelin (Oct 1, 2008)

blue moon is mucho tasty 

the orange is essential for proper enjoyment


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

I love every blue moon beer. It's all good and goes great with everything. I like Yuengling as well. You should try Leinenkugal sunset wheat if you like wheat beer.:tu


----------



## SledZeppelin (Oct 1, 2008)

Chris. said:


> I love every blue moon beer. It's all good and goes great with everything. I like Yuengling as well. You should try *Leinenkugal sunset wheat* if you like wheat beer.:tu


i was going to mention leiney's in my previous post!

SOOOOOO delicious! was just having some last sunday w/ my baseball team

my favorite is their Honey Weiss, but no one carries it in california


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I like them both....

I will say though I really prefer red hook long hammer right now....Awesome stuff

Im also loving firestone double barrel ale


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's alright. I enjoy it for a 2$ 20oz, but it pales in comparison to a better Wit. But to get that you're looking more at 8 to 12$ per 20oz. So it's all in the price point you're willing to pay.

Doing A-B testing, to something that's made with 'identical' (I say that loosely because they're not, but their goal was the same) profiles... it's easy for even the most amateur of beer drinkers to tell which is which when comparing Blue Moon to a premium.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Rather have a Founders brew a local Brewery with great beers...On tap can't beat that!!!:tu


----------

